# NFTS MA Producing



## Nikolay Kirkov (Aug 18, 2015)

I would like to apply for admission in 2017 for MA Producing in NFTS. Do you guys have some advice or experience?


----------



## Chris W (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd also post the question in the last year's NTFS application threads too and point them to respond here.


----------

